
AOL plots breakup, then merger with Yahoo - davidedicillo
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6B50MF20101206?WT.tsrc=Social%20Media&WT.z_smid=twtr-reuters_TopNews&WT.z_smid_dest=Twitter
======
hartror
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1973961>

~~~
rkudeshi
I see what you did there.

~~~
hartror
Infinite recursion!

~~~
drgath
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974213>

